# What strain



## 351stang (Oct 16, 2008)

Any idea what strain?


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, looks like an indica dominant plant, hope that starts ya in the right direction.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 16, 2008)

trying to figure it out. What does she smell like?. Is it indi or sat dominant? Is it fruity or skunky or a negligible smell? What's the bloom time/trich ambering time? What does the smoke taste like when you exhale, is it harsh even w/ a good nute purge. Post back, let us know. I have only bloomed out clone only strains (around 5 strains now...I think) so I couldn't begin to tell you w/o some input first.Take care, friend.


----------



## 351stang (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok...it is in fith week of 12/12 it smells fruty sweet but kinda sour at same time..have not tried it yet


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 16, 2008)

My snowhites smell fruity as well. Doesn't look like Snowwhite, tho. There's a strain called Fruit Punch/FruitSpirit. Hmmmm'. is this a clone-only strain or from bagseed? Does it primarily form a central cola w/ a few side branches? or is it a big ole x-mas tree shape?


----------



## Tater (Oct 16, 2008)

There is no way and I mean none that you are going to figure out what strain you have.  Anything you do would be guessing.  Just enjoy the smoke mang.  Unless you can trace back where you got the seeds from and ask the person that grew the weed.


----------



## 351stang (Oct 16, 2008)

its bagseed did not know if some one could tell from pic... it looks nice...i have not done a grow in many years so i think i will enjoy..i just fig out how to put pics up..and you never know..some one mite know


----------



## lyfr (Oct 16, 2008)

Sour fruit loops...or whatever else ya want to call it


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 16, 2008)

How many grains of sand on the planet?

You have as much chance of guessing what strain plant it is as guessing correctly how many grains of sand.

The route back ended the moment baggie was mentioned.

Great looking plant


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 16, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> Sour fruit loops...or whatever else ya want to call it


:dancing:


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 16, 2008)

yea might as make up some cookie bag name for it like sour pink punk or something


----------



## Tater (Oct 16, 2008)

Exactly, thats all I was saying.  Anyone that claims to  be able to identify a mystery strain just by looking at it or even smoking it is a liar.  The only exception I could see is if someone ran into their own pot that they had been growing for 20 years.


----------



## 351stang (Oct 16, 2008)

ok..maybe i should have asked what type not what strain


			
				blancolighter said:
			
		

> Well, looks like an indica dominant plant, hope that starts ya in the right direction.


this is what i was going for...or is type and strain the same thing?


----------



## Tater (Oct 16, 2008)

Not at all.  Its just the sheer magnitude of strains crossbreeds and frankenstein experiments that are floating around make the task nearly impossible.  Indica's are usually shorter stature, faster flowering with broad leaves and a heavy narcotic stone.  Sativas are for the most part taller, long slender leaves, long flowering period and produce a more up head trippy high.  Now here's where it gets tricky.  Most strains on the market today are a hybrid of the indica and sativa plants, anything that autoflowers has ruderalis thrown into the mix as well.

Wrote indica instead of sativa by mistake.  The joys of smoking dope lol.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 17, 2008)

looks like it's ganna be tasty though..goodluck..grow on..


----------



## 351stang (Oct 17, 2008)

if it smokes any thing like it smells i will be in hog heven...my first grow in 15 years or so


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 17, 2008)

Just call it "Cleveland" or "Windsor"

lol.
Def looks like indica.

Gb


----------

